# Weaving- Spaced out Cotton scarf



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

This scarf was made on my 20" Schacht Flip with a 5 dent reed. Warp was Classic Elite Seedling, Queensland Pima Fresca and Universal Bamboo Pop. The weft was Bamboo Pop.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow how pretty Is there a pattern you followed. There is some open spots in your warp. Why forgive a real newbie weaver.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Lovely, one of a kind scarf! I quite like the open weave.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That is so pretty and I really like the open weave. It looks so light and soft.


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Love the colors!


----------



## Dianne52 (May 28, 2013)

I like it, would never have thought to just simply skip some warps!!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

That is very nice looking and looks so soft. My friend made one with wool in an open weave pattern similar to your's and then felted it. Turned out really well.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Great scarf-very clever weaver!


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Very pretty. I like the open space weave.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Spooly said:


> This scarf was made on my 20" Schacht Flip with a 5 dent reed. Warp was Classic Elite Seedling, Queensland Pima Fresca and Universal Bamboo Pop. The weft was Bamboo Pop.


OOPS - the weft was actually the Seedling yarn not the Bamboo Pop.


----------



## Williesied (Nov 7, 2012)

Different. I like it.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Love it and your color choice. Love the open weave.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

It will be very wearable - great idea!


----------

